# DVDID.xml file creation



## ounderfla69

I have backed up over a hundred DVDs to my HTPC. My problem is only about 4 of them have the dvdid.xml file. I now create it when I rip using DVDfab. I would like to create the file from the dvd without having to rerip the whole DVD. Is there a program that can do this?


----------



## werds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
I have backed up over a hundred DVDs to my HTPC. My problem is only about 4 of them have the dvdid.xml file. I now create it when I rip using DVDfab. I would like to create the file from the dvd without having to rerip the whole DVD. Is there a program that can do this?

I made the same error when I started using DVDfab. You can try a program like http://themetabrowser.com/

Or you can just download the dvdid.xml file from online at a place like www.dvdxml.com/ and then place it manually in each movies folder.

I went with choice number two since I found the programs not to my personal taste. YMMV


----------



## Gemini77

what format should we be saving in when we rip them?


----------



## werds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gemini77* 
what format should we be saving in when we rip them?

Depends on what you plan on doing with it. It is all personal preference. I personally save them in Vob format in their own folder structure with zero compression.

Others store them with compression in mkv format or any other format - you would have to state what you want, how you use it, and what machines have access or need access to the file.


----------



## Gemini77

I was to store them on my HTPC and maybe use xbmc for the software


----------



## WarlordOne

Yammm. (Yet Another Media Meta Manager). Does everything automatically, all you have to do is tell it what folder to look in, what types of files you want it to create, and other optional settings. It will create the .xml files that are use by windows and the .nfo files needed if you use XBMC.

Did I mention that it does everything automatically? I was testing it out, all you have to do is make a folder in one of the directories it's watching and name it with the title of the movie. Almost instantly it fills it with the cover art and all the data you selected for it to download in the options... which shows up perfectly in media center, xbmc, etc.


----------



## ounderfla69

thanks all I found DVDXML.com right after I posted thanks for all the responses.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
thanks all I found DVDXML.com right after I posted thanks for all the responses.

I use that in addition to yammm when I want to edit an entry manually. In fact I've probably used every meta data/ .xml management tool out there. I still would suggest yamm if you have more than 1 .xml file to generate, just to save time.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WarlordOne* 
I use that in addition to yammm when I want to edit an entry manually. In fact I've probably used every meta data/ .xml management tool out there. I still would suggest yamm if you have more than 1 .xml file to generate, just to save time.

Yes but the thing is once I rip the dvd I use DVDshrink to convert the movie to one vob file and use Videoredo to DVR-ms because the media center extender wont do Rip dvds. I looked at my movies but it creates .mpgs to use with media center which takes up to much space and doesn't allow fast forward and reverse like DVR-ms. I was using folder.jpg in the directory to get picture in media center and I like the synopsis that the XML file gives you.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
Yes but the thing is once I rip the dvd I use DVDshrink to convert the movie to one vob file and use Videoredo to DVR-ms because the media center extender wont do Rip dvds. I looked at my movies but it creates .mpgs to use with media center which takes up to much space and doesn't allow fast forward and reverse like DVR-ms. I was using folder.jpg in the directory to get picture in media center and I like the synopsis that the XML file gives you.

What the heck are you talking about? I never suggested "my movies" I suggested Yammm which does everything you just said you wanted automatically for both media center and media center extenders.

I do the same as you except I keep it as a single *.vob file and transcode it to xbox extender via vader's transcoder which happens automatically when I play the file. IMHO on a good setup everything should happen automatically and all inefficient steps should be removed if possible.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WarlordOne* 
What the heck are you talking about? I never suggested "my movies" I suggested Yammm which does everything you just said you wanted automatically for both media center and media center extenders.

I do the same as you except I keep it as a single *.vob file and transcode it to xbox extender via vader's transcoder which happens automatically when I play the file. IMHO on a good setup everything should happen automatically and all inefficient steps should be removed if possible.

Sorry for being confusing. I just convert the movie to a DVR-MS and delete the Vob files. Yammm would want the vob files which I dont keep. I just want the dvd.xml files for Media center.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ounderfla69*


Sorry for being confusing. I just convert the movie to a DVR-MS and delete the Vob files. Yammm would want the vob files which I dont keep. I just want the dvd.xml files for Media center.


No, yammm wants the files to be in a folder with the name of a movie -which you may not do.

Like if yammm was watching your "my movies" folder and you created a subfolder named AVATAR it would fill it with the synopsis info, xml, flolder jpg, etc for avatar automatically even if there wasn't a media file in there.


----------



## ounderfla69

Oh so it only looks at the folders names and doesnt read the dvd ifo file.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ounderfla69*


Oh so it only looks at the folders names and doesnt read the dvd ifo file.


That's correct, it generates everything based on the folder name. I use it for DVDs, MKVs, MPEGs, etc.


----------



## ounderfla69

cool Ill have to give it a try.


----------

